# General Health : Testing labs for CAE, CL, Pregnancy, G6S



## Sondra

Diagnostic Laboratories

Pregnancy Testing

*B.E.T. Reproductive Laboratories, Inc.* 
6174 Jacks Creek Road 
Lexington, KY 40515 
phone 606-273-3036 
fax 606-273-0178 
BET runs a total estrogen hormone assay test on urine 50 days post breeding. The test is more reliable after 60-62 days than at 50 days. The cost is $12.00 per sample (Feb 1996) and it requires 2ml urine in a clean container.

*BioTracking * 
1150 Alturas Drive Suite 105
Moscow, ID 83843

Phone/Fax: 208-882-9736 
Submit at least 2 mls of serum via an overnight mail carrier. Include an ice pack if weather is hot, but it's not critical if the samples are sent sent for next day delivery. If you don't have a way of separating the serum from the clotted blood, send the whole blood sample and they'll centrifuge the tube to get the serum. They test for a protein produced by the fetus that can be detected in goats by day 25 or greater of gestation. The charge is $7.50 per sample Turn around time approx 1 week. 
http://www.biotracking.com

CAE testing

*WSU - WADDL* 
155N Bustad Hall, 
Pullman, WA 99164-7034.

The address for post office mail is
Washington Animal Disease Diagnostic Laboratory (WADDL), 
P.O. Box 647034, 
Pullman, WA 99164-7034.

An ice pack is recommended if shipment is expected to take several days in warm weather. 
509-335-9696 
The WSU lab is considered the "gold standard"- they run a kinetic enzyme linked immunosorbent assay (ELISA) for CAE virus).

*Pan American Vetinary Laboratories * 
Ruminant Veterinary Diagnostics

Pan American Vet Labs 
166 Brushy Creek Trail
Hutto, Texas 78634
800 856-9655

Ovine Progressive Pneumonia, Caprine Arthritis Encephalitis (CAE), Caseous Lymphadenitis, Paratuberculoiss (Johne's Disease), Brucella ovia/melitensis. Although Pan Am also uses a ELISA test for CAE, it may not be as sensitive as the WSU test.

*UC-Davis.......California Veterinary Diagnostic Lab System * 
West Health Sciences Drive 
University of California-Davis 
Davis, CA 95616. 
(530) 752-7577 
Serologic test for CLA, Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis (Caseous lymphadentitis.)

G6S testing
*TVDML *

http://tvmdl.tamu.edu/testinf.php?unit=907


----------

